# Unser Teich entsteht



## Jennymausi (29. Aug. 2012)

Moin,

Nun haben wir endlich angefangen unseren Teich zu bauen. Da wir keinen Gartenbauer oder sowas in der Richtung gefunden haben, die uns ein reelles Angebot machen konnten, haben wir uns nun doch entschieden alles selber zu machen. Also Bagger und Radlader ausgeliehen und los gings. 15 Container @ 16T Aushaub Mutterboden sind erstmal entsorgt. Aus dem Sand und Lehm, der so ab 60cm kam, haben wir dann die Stufen wieder aufgebaut. Immer schön gerüttelt, was bei dem Lehm doch arg mühselig war. Den Damm vom Filtergraben haben wir leider mit zu viel Lehm aufgebaut, der wird nicht fest. Der Boden wabbelt da nach 4 Tagen trocknen immer noch. Ich hoffe der wird noch fest.
Soweit noch ganz gut, nur leider kommt jetzt bei 1,6m Tiefe immer mehr Wasser aus der Lehm Schicht gelaufen. Morgends müssen wir erstmal 1h Wasser abpumpen was in der Nacht aus der Lehmschicht gesickert ist. Um die Stufen oberhab zu stabilisieren haben wir die erstmal mit Beton 2-3 cm dick verschmiert, das hält sehr gut. 
Nun sind wir aber etwas ratlos wie wir den Teichboden machen sollen, da so extem viel Wasser da raus sickert. Hatten uns schon gedacht den Boden soweit auf die geplante tiefe zu graben, alles schön grade machen usw, und dann mit 5cm Beton "abzudichten". Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Oder sonst eine Idee was man da machen könnte?

Hier mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## tomsteich (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo,

mit dem Grundwasserproblem habe ich keine Erfahrung. Das kommt aber oft vor, weshalb Du sicher einen guten Rat hier bekommst.

Was Deine Stufen betrifft, welche Du aus Lehm modelliert hast (sieht schon mal gut aus)....Das erinnert mich stark an mein Projekt. Ich empfehle Dir daher unbedingt kurzfristig die Abdeckung mit einer Folie (z.B. der Sicherungsfolie von Naturagart o.ä.). Ich hatte leider auch zunächst darauf verzichtet und nach einem kurzen heftigen Wolkenbruch waren sämtliche Hänge eingestürzt. Mehrere Tage Arbeit waren komplett umsonst.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin

Thomas


----------



## neuemmendorfer (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Wow, was für ein Projekt!

Was das Wasser angeht, so werdet ihr ein Loch in die Sohle graben müssen, aus welchem ihr das Wasser pumpt. Damit legt ihr die restliche Sohle trocken und könnt weiter buddeln...


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Oh das ja mal ein schönes Objekt, bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht.
Zum Wasser, wie mein Vorredner schon geschrieben hat, einfach großes Loch in die Mitte oder zumindestens an die tiefste Stelle und daraus mit der Tauchpumpe absaugen und möglichst weit weg pumpen!


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo ,

was ist denn deine geplante Tiefe ?

Mit dem Bagger oder Radlader würde ich da nicht mehr reinfahren . Da könnt ihr soviel Pumpensümpfe anlegen wie ihr wollt . Mocke bleibt Mocke .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Jennymausi (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Danke für die Tipps. Schutzfolie haben wir immer drüber wenns regnet, Nachts immer  Die Bilder im Forum wo nach einem Gewitter Schauer die Stufen weggespült waren haben uns gereicht. Die Stufen haben wir mit 1:4 Beton angefangen 2-3cm dick einzuschmieren damit der Sand / Lehm nicht so runterbröckelt. Ist zwar ne ... Arbeit, aber so hält es jedenfalls 

Als Tiefe ist ~1,6-1,8m geplant, bei 1,7m sind wir zur Zeit. Habe heute ein tieferes Loch und kleine Rinnen mit Gefälle gegraben und den ganzen Lehm Modder rausgebaggert. Hatte mich dann auch glatt mit dem Bagger im Loch festgefahren, aber mit bisserl hochdrücken und Bretter unter die Ketten legen gings dann doch noch raus aus dem Matsch :smoki
Da ich den Bagger heute wieder abgeben musste, hat sich die Sauerei noch so richtig gelohnt, nach 1h mit dem Hochdruckreiniger war der aber wieder schön sauber.
Nur bin ich allerdings immernoch ratlos ob das mit dem abpumpen nun was bringt. Im Moment kann ich alle 2h die Tauchpumpe für 10min anstellen, ist schon heftig was da nachläuft.

Hier noch einige Bilder von gestern. Habe heute vergessen welche zu machen. Dazu noch  eine Zeichnung wie es mal werden sollte. Die Zeichnung stimmt aber nur noch annähernd. Haben doch einiges anders gemacht nun. Meine Frau sagt dazu immer: Plane nicht so viel - mach einfach 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hi Stefan,
das mit den vielen Stufen ist meist nicht nötig. Bei mir sind einige wieder zurückgebaut worden.
Es gibt wenig Pflanzen, die sich dann in 40, 70 oder 100 wirklich wohlfühlen. 
Die Seerosen können auch auf ein Podest gestellt werden, wobei sich dann die 70 oder 100 Stufe eigentlich erübrigt.
Das erleichtert auch die Verlegung der Folie. 

Zu dem Wassereinbruch kann ich leider nichts beitragen, bei mir war ab 70cm trockener und sehr harter Schiefer.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hi Jennymausi,

ich mag Chaos am Teich und nicht die symetrischen Formen, die ein Bagger ausarbeiten kann.
Ich würde langgezogene Flachzohnen anlegen und wie Jörg schon sagte lieber weniger dafür breitere Pflanzzonen anlegen.
Du sihst halt immer die ordentlich gezogenen Linien im Teich. ein wenig chaotisch unterbricht die Linien und es hat mehr von einem natürlichen Teich.

Ist alles Geschmackssache, drum nur mal eine Überlegung von mir.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## PeterBoden (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Jennymausi, 

da habt ihr ja schon ordentlich losgelegt.

 Alles mit Containern abtransportiert, oh je.

Schichtenwasser, das ist mir nicht unbekannt.
Bei 1,60 m, eigentlich wollte ich doch auf 2,0 m aber das wäre nichts geworden. Ich hatte abgepumpt in der Bauphase, *permanent* abgepumpt bis zum Folie verlegen und dann sofort Wasser eingespeist (auf die Folie) damit es Druck auf das Schichtenwasser unter der Folie ausübt.

Lt. deiner Planung im pdf gehst du ja eigentlich überall sofort runter auf deine maximale Tiefe, über Stufen.

Wie sieht denn deine grundsätzliche Strategie aus? Soll es ein Schwimmteich werden, mit einer bei dir eher komfortablen Wasserfläche zum Schwimmen oder ein Pflanzenteich oder sollen auch noch Fische hinein??
Soll er naturnah werden, oder möchtest du noch irgendwelche technischen Filteranlagen verwenden, hast du einen Pflanzplan?

Wieviel Quadratmeter Pflanzfläche gönnst du den Quadratmetern nicht bepflanzter Fläche?

Wie Gartenteichumbauer bereits angedeutet hat sind die *flachen Pflanzzonen der 'Bringer'* im Teich, hier hast du die größte Auswahl an nützlichen Pflanzen, nützlich deshalb weil sie es sind welche dir dein Wasser klar halten indem sie Nährstoffe verzehren.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Servus Stefan,

wie schon einige meiner Vorredner geschrieben haben,
solltest Du nicht zu viele Stufen einbauen.

Ich rate Dir eine auf ca. 30 cm Tiefe - in diesem Bereich fühlen sich die meisten Wasserpflanzen
wohl.
Meine Seerosen habe ich inzwischen alle zwischen 50 und 80 cm Tiefe geparkt.
Vor allem achte darauf, dass Dir Deine Pflanzstufen nicht nur waagrecht sind sondern
leicht nach aussen hängen, damit Dir dein Substrat nicht ewig abrutscht.

Mit Grundwasser habe ich keine Erfahrung.

LG Markus


----------



## ManniF (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Jenny,
Das mit dem Grundwasser werdet ihr auch mit Beton nicht stoppen können.Denn, bevor der hart ist, drückt das Grundwasser es wieder weg. Ich würde auf die letzten cm Tiefe verzichten. Lieber in einer "Gewaltaktion" unten  alles flach machen und sofort die Folie rein und dann Wasser marsch um einen Gegendruck zu erzeugen.

Gruß

Manni


----------



## tomsteich (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Jennymausi,

soll dies ein Schwimmteich werden? Dann sind die Stufen voll ok. Hast Du bei Deinem Filtergraben an die Ziel-Saug-Technik von Naturagart gedacht??? Wenn ja, kann ich bestätigen, dass dieses System gut funktioniert 

Für ein optimales Ergebnis ist Dein Teich aber schon etwas zu tief (150-160 cm reicht). Der Filtergraben wäre aber viel zu tief, damit das Prinzip funktionieren kann (in 1 Meter Tiefe wächst nichts). Dieser dürfte aber gern etwas größer sein.

Ich empfehle, die paar Euros Beratungsgebühr (z.B. bei NG) zu investieren (welche ohnehin zu 100% zurückerstattet wird) anstatt jetzt zu versuchen, verschiedene Philosophien aufgrund der Tips im Forum zu kombinieren. Das funktioniert oft nicht und es werden sehr teure Fehler gemacht. Außerdem ist es doch sehr hilfreich, bei einem Problem (wie z.B. Grundwasser) sofort mit einem Fachmann telefonieren zu können als jetzt darauf zu warten, dass jemand hier die passende Idee hat, bzw. glaubt diese zu haben. Da wirst Du doch nie fertig.
Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jennymausi (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Guten Abend allerseits,

Ich glaube ich muss noch paar Details zu unserer Planung loswerden. Es soll ein Schwimmteich werden. Keine Fische, nur das was sich so von selbst ansiedelt. Die Stufen finde ich schon recht praktisch zum schwimmen, in den Hauptteich sollen wenn nur ein paar Seerosen. Bis auf den Filtergraben soll um den restlichen Teich ein Ufergraben angelegt werden und zwischen 30 und 100cm breit werden. Der Ufergraben soll ca. 2cm tiefer als der Damm zum Hauptteich werden und einen Überlauf zum Graben - da es bei uns doch sehr oft regnet 
Die Anleitungen von NG haben wir uns alle durchgelesen, werden das Prinzip so auch bauen, aber mit etwas anderen Dimensionen. Ich finde die Rohre der NG Zielsaugtechnik zu klein - da gehen keine Blätter durch 
Und da wir diverse __ Eichen auf einer alten Wallhecke haben hoffe mit den DN100 Rohren auch die Blätter absaugen zu können. 
Nur bisserl was zur Technik: 
Drei Bodenabflüsse mit DN100 und ein Skimmer sollen in einen 80*60*80 (B/T/H) Kunststoff Kasten, den mir ein Kollege aus Kunststoff bauen. Da sind die vier Zugschieber drinn um die verschiedenen Stellen auf und zu zumachen. Vom Kasten gehen dann zwei DN100 in den Filtergraben. Ich wollte eigentlich DN160er nehmen, aber dafür sind die Flaschen extrem teuer 
Vom Filtergraben sollen zwei DN100 in 30 und 50cm Tiefe in ein DN400 Rohr gehen um es mit Wasser zu befüllen. Das DN400 ist 210cm lang uns soll als "Pumpenschacht" für den DN160 Luftheber dienen.  
Auch bin ich noch etwas skeptisch wie ich die Löcher in das DN400 Rohre bekomme um die anderen da einkleben zu können. Ich dachte an Stichsäge und Feile, dann Tagnit drum schmieren bis es bombenfest hält. Ich wollte erst die Muffen einkleben und wenn das Rohr vergraben ist die DN100+160 von außen in die Muffen stecken. Da man dafür ja doch etwas Kraft anwenden muss und die Sache ja auch in der Erde vergraben wird, muss es auf jedenfall gut halten. hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Als Druckluft Pumpe für den Luftheber habe ich an eine 40W oder 60W Pumpe gedacht - kein Plan was damit an Volumen zu erwarten ist. Ich werde wohl mit ner 60W Pumpe anfangen und die ggf. drosseln. Als Ausströmer wollte ich einen 27cm Industrie Ausströmer aus Kläranlagen verwenden mit einer Reduzierung auf 160.
Mein Kollege witzelte schon daß es bestimmt zu viel Strömung wird.... ich bin gespannt.

Fotos gibts morgen wieder - heute ist leider wegen Regen wenig passiert.
Ach ja, den Filtergraben werden wir in dem Bereich wo er nun 80cm tiet ist wieder mit Sand füllen und die Tiefzone verkleinern. Außerdem werden wir den Filtergraben auf die gesamte Länge vom Teich erweitern - Schwimmfläche haben wir dann ja noch genug. Und gut aussehen wird der Filtergraben ja allemal dank der vielen Pflanzen 

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## tomsteich (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Stefan,

na da hast Du ja noch einiges vor.

Ich gebe folgendes zu bedenken. Mit der Ziel-Saug-Technik sollst Du Sediment in den Filtergraben saugen und keine Blätter. Diese können ja hier auch nicht bleiben. Ich habe hier auch ein arges Laubproblem. Da würden die Blätter in meinem dicht bewachsenen FG schon nach den ersten Zentimetern in den dichten Unterwasserpflanzen hängen bleiben und den ganzen Schacht verstopfen.

Besser ist es, durch ein Netz den Laubeintrag zu verhindern.

Vor die Ansaugrohre gehört mit gutem Grund immer ein Grobfilter. Wenn Du darauf verzichtest passt da neben Laub auch alles andere durch, was da nicht hinein gehört. Ein NG-Forumsteilnehmer hatte die gleich Idee und hat dann irgendwann eine stinkende tote Kröte zu Tage gefördert. Gut, vielleicht hätte diese Deinen geplanten Rohrquerschnitt überlebt?

Bei mir zieht die Standardvariante ordentlich was weg (selbst den regelmäßig tiefer rutschenden Spielsand des Sandstrands). Bei einem größeren Querschnitt sinkt doch die Saugleistung, oder? 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Jennymausi (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Na ich hoffe da passen auch __ Kröten druch 
Im Herbst kommt ein Netz über den Teich. Wir haben ca. 15 große Müllsäcke mit Blättern jedes Jahr, wobei die meisten noch zum Nachbarn wehen. Ich möchte nur im Frühjahr / Sommer die paar Blätter die so durch die Gegend __ fliegen auch absaugen können. Hab auch schon über einen groß Schmutz Abscheider am Eingang vom Filtergraben nachgedacht, aber da fehlt mir noch die passende Idee.

Größerer Querschnitt = mehr Volumen bei geringerer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.
Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Luftheber..., da passt alles durch was dem Rohrquerschniit entspricht...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## tomsteich (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

....Da bin ich wohl ein Leidensgenosse. So schön das viele Grün direkt am Teich und der gesamten Umgebung auch ist. Eigentlich fällt auch jetzt bereits Blattwerk, Haselnüsse, etc. hinein. Echt ätzend. Das Meiste schafft in den nächsten Wochen noch der Skimmer am Pumpenschacht. 

Um den vielen Platz beneide ich Dich. Um mein Netz spannen (bzw. entfernen) zu können, muss ich in den Teich steigen, da ich von außen zum großen Teil keinen Zugang habe.

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie das bei Dir mit dem Luftheber funktioniert. Der jetzt größer geplante FG ist sicher auch eine gute Idee. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jennymausi (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hier ein Update von unserem Werk am Wochenende. Sand schaufeln und Stufen bauen. Einen Container mit Lehm Matsch haben wir am Freitag noch voll gemacht, das muss weg das klebrige Zeug. Die zweite Mauer für den tiefen Bereich ist bis auf zwei Reihen auch fertig.
Nun ist der Urlaub leider vorbei und es wird leider langsamer voran gehen :-(

Bis dann,

Stefan


----------



## Werner W (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*



Jennymausi schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur im Frühjahr / Sommer die paar Blätter die so durch die Gegend __ fliegen auch absaugen können. Hab auch schon über einen groß Schmutz Abscheider am Eingang vom Filtergraben nachgedacht, aber da fehlt mir noch die passende Idee.
> 
> Größerer Querschnitt = mehr Volumen bei geringerer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.
> Gruß,
> ...



Hallo Stefan,
Laub welches zu Boden sinkt, wird wahrscheinlich nicht von selbst den Weg zu den Bodenabläufen finden. Und wenn doch, sorgt der größere Querschnitt und die geringe Strömung dafür, das dass Laub im Rohr liegen bleibt und es so mit der Zeit dicht setzt. Plane lieber Filter ein, damit keine größeren Dinge ins Rohr gelangen können.
Die von NG haben über Jahre ihre Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Auch wir haben unsere Abläufe nach dem NG-Prinzig gebaut und es funktioniert.
Gruß
Werner 
Unser Schwimmteich


----------



## Jennymausi (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Ich versuche es erstmal ohne Filter und gehe davon aus, daß die Blätter sich nicht im Rohr absetzen. Ich möchte ja ordentich was an Menge fördern. Daher nun auch mal die Frage an alle die Filtergräben haben. Wieviel Wasser pumpt ihr /h und wieviel Volumen hat Euer Filtergraben? Ich habe die Befürchung, daß wenn ich so viel Menge pumpe, sich der Dreck nicht im Filtergraben absetzen kann. Auch frage ich mich um wieviel cm der Wasserstand im Filtergraben sinkt - da ich nicht möchte daß die -10cm Stufe im trockenen liegt wenn die Pumpe an ist 
Ich plane ca. 40m3/h aus dem Filtergraben zu pumpen - was bei den vier DN100 Rohren im Zulauf ~ 30cm/s Strömung im Rohr machen würde. Denke nicht daß sich da was absetzen wird. Eher das oben beschriebene Problem, daß die erste Stufe möglicherweise trocken gelegt wird und sich der Dreck nicht absetzen kann weil es zu schnell durch strömt?


----------



## tomsteich (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Stefan,

ich hatte ja schon mal meine Skepsis bekundet. 

Generell ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller, den Einfall von Blättern zu verhindern, d.h. diese Energie in einen starken Skimmer zu lenken. Es dauert doch schon eine Weile bis die ganzen Blätter zu Boden sinken und auf den Terrassen werden diese ohnehin liegen bleiben.

Diesen enormen Sog kannst Du wahrscheinlich nur erzeugen, wenn die beiden Wasserspiegel sehr stark differieren(?). Wahrscheinlich muss Dein Graben wesentlich tiefer gebaut werden, damit überhaupt noch Wasser auf den oberen Terrassen bleibt(?). Dann brauchst Du sicher auch ein etwas höheres Ufer, damit das Wasser nicht wegläuft, wenn die Pumpe ausgeschaltet wird(?)

Ich habe eine 7500er Pumpe für ein Wasservolumen von ca. 50-55.000 Liter (inklusive ca. 7000 Liter FG). Dies reicht für meine zwei Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer (außer im Herbst - da habe ich das Netz) aus. Der Wasserstand im FG ist (tatsächlich leicht schräg) in der Regel wenige Zentimeter niedriger. Ich habe das beim Bau auch unterschätzt, d.h. meine oberste Terrasse ist eigentlich auch etwas zu niedrig.

Dazu kommt, mein FG ist platzbedingt relativ quadratisch und nicht sehr lang. Wenn ich Deine Zeichnung richtig interpretiere, sieht Dein Projekt eher nach einem Graben im klassischen Sinne aus. Je länger dieser ist, d.h. umso weiter die Pumpe entfernt ist, umso mehr sinkt der Wasserspiegel am anderen Ende ab. 

Eine Wasserbewegung ist im FG mit bloßem Auge eigentlich kaum zu erkennen. Durch die langsame Durchströmung sollen die Schwebstoffe sich ja an den  Unterwasserpflanzen absetzen. Wie dies mit einer so extremen Strömung funktionieren soll, weiß ich nicht.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gunnar (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*



			
				
Auch bin ich noch etwas skeptisch wie ich die Löcher in das DN400 Rohre bekomme um die anderen da einkleben zu können. Ich dachte an Stichsäge und Feile schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan.
> tolles Projekt, was ihr da angepackt habt.
> Ich hoffe, daß die Probleme mit dem störendem Wasser in der Baugrube der Vergangenheit angehören.
> Auf jedenfall drücke ich euch die Daumen!!......und wünsche weiterhin viel Spaß beim Bau und später beim schwimmen!!
> ...


----------



## Jennymausi (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Moin,

Wir haben etwas weiter gebuddelt, oder eher mit dem Schlamm und Wasser gekämpft 
Das Wetter ist hier im Moment echt übel, wir haben wohl etwas spät im Jahr angefangen zu bauen.
Den Plan mit dem "Pumpenschacht" aus einem dem 400er KG habe ich verworfen, hatte doch zuviel Angst daß das nicht wirklich gut hält - und auch keine gute Idee wie und womit es zu verkleben, da es gefülltes PVC ist.
Der Pumpenschacht ist nun aus 50cm*60cm Betonringen mit Boden entstanden. War schon übel die Dinger zu vergraben. Mein Kollege schwitzt nun noch 
Aber mit den Ringen finde ich es einfacher und Beton ist mir sympatischer als PVC. Insgesamt sind die Ringe  ca. 2,2m tief. Das sollte für den Luftheber ausreichend sein. Die drei  BA´s und den Skimmer lass ich aber in 110er Rohr. Mit der Strömung im FG schau ich dann mal wenns soweit ist. Wenn es zu schnell strömen sollte, dann dreh ich die Pumpe bisserl runter.

Ansonsten gibts es nicht viel neues. Wir kämpfen wir mit Wasser von oben und mit dem, was aus der Schicht über dem Lehm rausläut. Das letztere hat auch die ganzen Stufen beim Damm weggespült. Unglaublich was da an Mengen so rausläuft, ist ein richtiger kleiner Flusslauf da :evil
Die verbleibenden Stufen vermörteln wir so weit es geht. An der Sand/Lehm Schicht hält der Beton nicht wirklich gut. Ich hoffe daß wir das so alles dicht bekommen und es auch hält...
Da wo es extrem läuft haben wir schon Ruck-Zuck Beton drauf geschmiert - das hält wenigstens etwas  So nach und nach bekommen wir die Löcher auch dicht. Vor allem der Damm macht uns Sorgen, da dort recht große Stellen abgesackt sind. Das haben wir nun richtig dick mit Beton verfüllt. Das ist jedenfalls ein Vorteil bei dem Wetter, der Beton bleibt schön feucht.
Die Pumpe für das sich sammelnde Wasser mache ich wenn wir da sind ca. alle 2 Stunden an, ab in den Graben mit dem Wasser.
Hier noch einige Bilder wie es so aussieht bisher. Mehr folgen am WE.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Jennymausi (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

noch einige Bilder, ich muss mal paar neue machen


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Jenny kein Loch in der Baugrube außheben,abgepumt wird andres.Ihr vergrößert nur die kleinen Kanäle,wo das Wasser eindringt.Außen herum um die Baugrube werden viele kleine Löcher 1-2 Meter tiefer gebohrt,um die Grube trocken zu legen.Aber der Aufwand lohnt nicht für die paar Zentimeter,schippt doch lieber an,wie ein Hochbbeet.Viel Gück dabei!


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hi Stefan,
mit den Naturgewalten zu kämpfen ist nicht einfach. 
Verlier das Ziel nicht aus den Augen, da man später über die ganzen Mühen weniger nachdenkt und sich an dem geschaffenen sehr erfreut. 

Viel Erfolg bei den weiteren Arbeiten. 
Das Wetter wird wohl nicht mehr so viel besser werden.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Vielleicht bedenkst du nochmal Deine Filterfolge.

Ich bin im NG- Forum auch der ThorstenC.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagart.de/index.php/forum/5-bautechnik-grube-ausheben/14414-200qm-schwimmteichneubau-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin

Gerade bei Laubeintrag dürfte es verheerend sein, wenn sich dieser Dreck im Filtergraben absetzt und vergammelt.

Die dabei entstehenden Farbstoffe (Huminsären) färben das Wasser und erdrücken die Pflanzen im FG etc.

So richtig Sinn macht es einfach nur, wenn der grober Dreck von BA und Skimmer vorher rauskommt!!!

Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung diese peinliche ZST- Plastikkiste von NG mit den 50mm Schiebern nicht zu kaufen!!!

Der tote Frosch war das Resultat von 50mm Schiebern, die nat. eine Engstelle bilden und dazu noch schwer zu erreichen sind.

Du brauchst eigentlcih gar keine Plastekiste!!
Es reichen einfache 110 Folienflansche durch die Folie am Dammdurchbruch. Eventuell noch "Reinigungsabzweige" nach oben.
Siehe meine Bilderchen.

Wenn Du cleverer bist als ich es war, dann baust Du einen Filterkeller ca. 3x1,5m.
In diesen gehen durch Flansche alle BA und Skimmer direkt rein.
Dort kannst Du später an Vorfilter und/oder Pumpen reinbauen, was Dein Herz und Geltbeutel hergeben.

Das grob vorgereinigte Wasser strömt dann durch einen FG und von dort erst zurück in den Teich.

So hast Du bestimmt weniger Probleme.

Bei mir war es fast zu spät und ich habe am Boden des FG zwei 125 KG Rohre verlegen müssen, damit das Wasser von den 4BA und zwei Skimmer direkt erst in den Filter- und Pumpenkeller gehen.
Also ich habe zwei Dammdurchbrüche und der Filterkeller sitzt mittig hinter dem FG.
So gehen zwei 110er BA und ein Skimmer von links und rechts durch Flansche am Dammdurchbruch plus Schieber.
Von den beiden Dammdurchbrüchen geht dann 125KG am Boden des FG über der Folie später zum Filterkeller und dort durch 125 Flansche in diesen hinein.

Muss jetzt raus- Beton machen.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Ich will doch hoffen, dass ichg Jennymausi nicht mit meinem Beitrag dazu gebracht habe das Loch wieder zuzubuddeln....

Bei mir habe ich inzw. Folie, Rohre und Verbundmatten drin.
So sieht die "Schieberei" am durchbruch zwischen Schwimmteich und Filtertich aus.


Man sieht hier jeweils die 3 110KG Saugrohre vom Schwimmteich kommend mit dem Reinigungsabzweig.
Auf der FT- Seite ebenfalls Reinigungsabzweig, Schieber und dann geht es in ein 125 KG zum Filterkeller.

Neu sind jetzt die beiden Rücklaufrohre 125KG und 110 KG vom FT zum Schwimmteich an jedem Dammdurchbruch.
Ganz einfach wieder mit Folienflanschen und geraden Rohren.

Leider sind die Bilder wegen dem Regen etwas unscharf..


----------



## Jennymausi (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Moin Moin,

ich muss glaub ich mal wieder ein Update geben, hab lange nix mehr gepostet. Wir haben die letzten Wochen reichlich Beton verarbeitet und er Boden ist fast fertig. Das Schichtenwasser hat uns doch mehr Ärger bereitet als wir dachen. Jetzt läuft zwar weniger Wasser raus als vorher, aber ist immernoch recht viel. Geschätzte 1000L / Tag... was sich aber gut absaugen lässt in der Rinne 
Ich kann nur sagen - Schichtenwasser ist der Alptraum schlechthin!
Mit der Folie bin ich leider noch nicht wirklich weiter. Wollte eigentlich 1,5mm LD-PE vor Ort einschweissen lassen, aber die Firma hier in der Region ist bis ende Oktober augebucht. Falls jemand noch eine Firma in Ostfriesland kennt, die so etwas machen kann / möchte und da nicht gleich ein Vermögen für haben will, Infos gerne erwünscht :-D

Sonst bastel ich wenns regnet am Lutheber, Bilder kommen dann wenns vorwärts geht. Der Pumpenschacht daür ist aus 4 Ringen und ca. 2m Tief. Zwei 100er Rohre gehen vom FG rein und ein 160er raus in den Teich. Bin mal gespannt ob das auch da bringt was ich mir erhoffe.

Für Petra noch Bilder von unserem "kleinen" Teich. Deine Krebsscheren fühlen sich wohl. Haben die Reise gut überstanden! Danke nochmal!!!

Gruß,

Stefan & Heike


----------



## Jennymausi (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

so sah es im Frühjahr aus - der Frost hatte gut zugeschlagen :-(
Das das Wasser im Winter teilweise fast 1m hoch im "Teich" stand, sind die Stufen auf der Damm-Seite komplett weggerutscht. Also den ganzen Schlamm incl. den Beton Resten rausbuddeln und reichlich Beton und Stahlmatten rein. Haben bisher 24t Sand zu Beton verarbeitet, spart auf jeden Fall das Fitness Studio


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Respekt vor Dir und der Arbeit in dem Schlamm- Ton- Gemisch mit Schichtenwasser!!!!!

Aber- es ist noch nicht zu spät wegen der Filterabfolge.
Tomsteich hatte es schon geschrieben- der Filtergraben darf nicht zu stark durchströmt werden, sonst setzt sich dort nichts mehr ab.

Wenn Du in der NG-Filterabfolge bleibst und viel Flow mit einem Luftheber hast (was ich Klasse finde!!!!!), dann geht alles durch den Filtergraben. Es rauscht dort dann etwas wie in einem Wildbach- übertrieben nat.

Die Lösung des Problems dürfte darin liegen, dass man die Wasserströme aufteilt.....
und ggf. den Grobschmutz erst entfernt, dann Pumpe und dann die Aufteilung des flows.
Ein bisschen durch den Filtergraben und ein bisschen durch eine Filterkammer mit Helix oder Matten. Fertig.

Ich habe bei mir auch so gebaut- das heißt mitten im Bau umgedacht.
Filterabfolge logisch wie im Koiteichbau:

-offene Ba, Skimmer und 110KG-Verrohrung (bei mir leider mit Umwegen) mit Reinigungsabzweigen
-in einen Filterkeller in Schwerkraft, der so groß ist, dass man später das Grobfiltersystem bequem wechseln kann- je nach Geldbörse
-dort Grobfilter (USIII, Trommler, EBF)
-dann erst Pumpe oder auch LH
-danach teilt sich der Wasserstrom auf zum Filtergraben als Feinfilter und zu direkten Einläufen in den Teich mit Mattenfilter oder Helixkammer.

-Bau bloß vernünftige BA und Rohrskimmer ein- alles andere ist ggf. unterdimensioniert
-Es muss auch alles ein bisschen passen: Rohrskimmer und Ba brauchen eben einen gewissen Durchfluß, um überhaupt zu funktionieren.
Rohrleitungen brauchen auch einen gewissen Durchfluss, um nicht zu verstopfen.

Mein Teich hat also insgesamt 5 Rücklaufrohre:
Jeweils zwei Rohre 110 und 125 KG am Dammdurchbruch der beiden Filtergrabenenden
-ein 125 KG als Bypass direkt von der Filterkammer in den Teich
So kann ich den Durchfluß aufteilen, nachdem

-Grobschmutz entfernt wird
-Pumpen laufen dann störungsfreier und dreck wird nicht kleingefräst (LH gar kein Problem)
-ich schiele schon nach einem EBF und dann nat. LH
-wird wohl irgendwann ein Selbstbau werden oder der von LIFRA.http://www.sui-jin.de/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=156
Der EBF  ist 1,6m lang...... plus Verrohrung und LH.....

Deswegen mein Tipp mit dem großen Filterkeller 150cm x 3m in Schalsteinen..
Meiner ist 115cm x 250cm. passt gerade so.

Warte lieber auf den richtigen Folienschweißer!!!
PE nimmt sich preislich nichts, wenn man nicht vermörteln will.
Vergleiche mal PE eingeschweißt gegenüber PVC oder EPDM plus VM und die Betonarbeiten- bin immer noch dabei.
Bei Folie in Faltenlegung hat man richtig Verlust durch Falten und Überstände.
Das waren bei mir fast 100qm bei 400qm Nettofolienfläche- also das, was ich bestellt hatte.

Ich bin gerade in der Vermörtel- Endphase. 
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=300
Liebe Grüße


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Ich habe gerade meinen Bypassrücklauf in KG 125 verlegt.
Vom Filterkeller zum Einlauf in einen kleinen "Nebenarm" vom Schwimmteich.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Die senkrechten Rohre habe ich deswegen aufgesteckt, um die Steckevrbindungen mit Wasser abzudrücken.
Und ich hatte wirklich eine Gummidichtung vergessen!!!!

Mein Filterkeller steht in der Mitte hinter dem 15m langen und 3m breiten Filtergraben.
Dort gehen zwei 125KG vom Filterkeller rein.
Und das Wasser srtömt eben links und rechts weg zu den Enden des FG. Am sog. Dammdurchbruch gehen dann jeweils zwei KG- Rohre 110 und 125 zurück in den ST.

Im Filterikelller kann ich dann per Schieber den Wasserfluß zwischen dem FT und dem  direkten Einlauf aufteilen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Selbst wenn Du in der Filterabfolge bleiben willst, klappt es auch wenn alle Ba und Skimmer im Filterkeller ankommen!!
Dann saugt eben dein LH den Dreck vom ST direkt an und schiebt ihn in den Filterteich.
An dessen Ende läuft es dann zurück in den ST. 
So hast Du NG- Prinzip, nur etwas umsichtiger gebaut.

Es ist bei LH fast egal, wo man ihn einbaut.
Entweder am Ende des FG mit Rücklauf in den ST.
So bleibt vielleicht der Dreck vorher im FT hängen.
Wenn dann das Wasser braun wird  und bleibt durch kompostierten Dreck und Schlamm, kann man ja immer noch einen Grobfilter einbauen.

Oder eben im FK=direktansaugend aus dem ST und dann in den FT.
Mit einem Abzweig dierekt in den ST..... für Später.
Wenn dann das Wasser braun wird  und bleibt durch kompostierten Dreck und Schlamm, kann man ja immer noch einen Grobfilter einbauen.

Prinzipiell pumpst du das Wasser über zwei Teiche im Kreis.
Man muss nur sich ausuchen, wo man die Pumpe und ggf. Grobfilter in Schwerkraft einbaut.


----------



## Jennymausi (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Moin,
Danke für deine Tipps Torsten. Mit der Filter folge hab ich mich auch lange beschäftigt, aber ich werde es erstmal so probieren. 2 Skiller / 3 BA, das geht alles in den Kasten zwischen Teich und FG. Da ist ein Sieb drinn womit ich die genzen Eicheln und Blätter rausfische. Der Restliche Dreck soll so in den Filtergraben damit die Pflanzen auch was zum wachsen haben. Werde dann mal berichten ob es so auch klappt.

Nun habe ich aber eine ganz andere Frage. Es geht um die KG Rohre im "Graben" unten im Teich. Die wollte ich eigentlich komplett in Beton "eingießen", aber der Mann der mir die Folie eingeschweisst hat meinte, daß man die besser in Sand legen sollte und dann Beton rüber. Was meinen die Experten? Zuerst Sand um die Rohre oder gleich alles in Beton??

Ach ja Torsten, hab ich es richtig gelesen? Du hast pro Maschine 350g Farbe rein? 200g Braun und 150g Gelb?

Hier noch paar Fotos, erklärt es besser. War leider dunkel als wir mit der Folie heute fertig waren, betonieren war nicht wegen Wetter hier - es hat geschüttet :-(

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Jennymausi (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo,
hier noch einige Fotos von heute Mittag. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt dann werde ich morgen anfangen den Boden zu betonieren. Die Rohre kommen auch gleich in Beton, das mit dem "in Sand legen" spar ich mir. Es sei denn jemand hat gute Einwände die Rohre gleich in Beton zu legen.
Sonst habe ich mir heute noch eine Rampe gebaut um mit der Schubkarre in den Teich zu kommen. Hoffe das klappt auch so wie gedacht.

Gruß,


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Durch Zufall mal wieder reingesehen:

Hast Du PE Folie????? einschweißen lassen- ziemlich steif die Folie aber schick- ohne die groben Falten.
Ich würde ggf. vorher einmal Fluten und nach Leckage suchen. Nach dem Vermörteln unmöglich ein Leck zu finden.
Ich habe es bei mir nicht gemacht. FG ist ja schon voll einige Wochen und OK. ST hoffe ich auch........

Verbundmatte habe ich mit Sikaflex 221 auf die folie geklebt, damit die nicht runterrutscht.
Sikaflex 221 gingen bei mir 12 Pakete a 12 KArtuschen in den Teich also 144 insgesamt. Damit habe ich alles geklebt- VM, Ufermatten etc.
Auch bei 123... für ca. 55 Euro /12 stück irgendwas mit charly´s autoteile oder so....
Sandsäcke sind wohl nötig- ich habe die doch wirklich bei NG gekauft- waren so 150 Stück und wirklich nötig.
Fließ am Boden kannst Du mit einem Heißluftfön an den Stößen verschweißen.

Vermörtel ruhig in zwei Schichten: erste Schicht ohne Farbe und zum Schluss mit einer Zahnkelle oberflächlich aufkämmen. Das kann auch Stückchenweise geschehen.
Zweite schicht dann eben bei mir mit ca. 250-300 gr  Farbpulver/ Eisenoxid, 4 Schaufeln Trasszement und 12 Kies.
Farbpulver 1:1 altstadtbraun und maisgelb vom apoldaer Handelskontor. google mal eisenoxid bei 123....
Man kann auch direkt beim shop anrufen- spart ein paar Euro.
Ich habe insg. 30kg braun und 30kg gelb bis jetzt gekauft.... 10-15kg sind noch übrig für meinen Teichrand.

Bei der ersten Schicht Beton auf den VM auf jeden Fall einen Spritzer Spüli mit rein!! Dann geht der dünne Beton besser in die Fasern der VM.
Den Beton am Boden nicht zu dünn anrühren- eher so wie eben Estrichbeton im Haus. Es gibt sonst Risse etc....- wie bei mir eben.

Die BA habe ich mit dem originalen Anpressring und einem Stück Folie verschlossen!! Damit kein Beton und Dreck reinläuft.
Rohre habe ich im ST in den Rinnen auch in Beton gepackt. Selbst wenn es dort reißen solllte- egal es liegt ja alles über der Folie.
Normalerweise legt man KG nicht in Beton- das ist richtig- oberhalb folie aber Wurscht. 

2 Skimmer und 3 BA in einen Kasten mit Sieben drin....
Genau diese Überlegung hatte ich voriges Jahr auch mal gehabt und verworfen.
Schade, dass der Kasten nicht Trommelfilter im Keller heißt.

Kanst Du vom Kasten aus die Rohre per Schieber steueren und auch über einen Abzweig mal reinigen??

Dein Problem könnte sein: Rohre brauchen je nach Querschnitt einen gewissen Durchfluss, damit der Dreck sie nicht zusetzt. So ca. 10m³/h pro Rohr.
Es kann sein, dass Du ggf. ein paar BA wechselweise zuschiebern müsstest.

Setzt Du am Ende des Filtergrabens eine Pumpe(n) hoher Leistung, z.B. 30m³/h, dann ist der Durchfluss im Filtergraben zu hoch.

Aber es wird schon funktionieren und wir können schön vergleichen mit der Filterabfolge.

Ich bin jetzt mit dem Vermörteln fertig!!! 
Mit allem Drum und dran habe ich im FT und ST, Treppenbau etc. ca. 110 Säcke Trasszement für 211Mischungen verbaut.
Davon 50 Mischungen am Boden des ST in ca. 25 Arbeitsstunden und die 120 qm im ST an den Wänden ebenfalls 25 Arbeitsstunden für die zweite Schicht Beton mit der Farbe.

Bei mir habe ich den ST noch nicht gefüllt- ich wollte erst den Beton 2 Wochen abbinden lassen- feucht aber an der Luft.
Bis jetzt keine nennenswerten Risse oder Auskalkungen.
Gestalte gerade den Rand vom Teich und muss demnächst meine Ultrasieve in den Keller einbauen und den Teich füllen!

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Jennymausi (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo,

Ja, es ist 1,5mm LD-PE Folie. Ist ganz gut geworden und liegt fast an den Stufen überall an. An drei Stellen muss glaub ich noch mal was aufgemacht und neu verschweisst werden, da ist mir noch zu viel Luft drunter.
Kann aber auch sein daß ich zu pingelig bin  
Das Problem mit der PE wird sein, daß die sich wo Falten sind nur sehr schwer anlegt. Bisserl doof, aber jedenfalls unverwüstlich das Zeug. Ich hab beim verlegen mir alles / jede Nahrstelle angeschaut wie das geschweisst wurde. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß da was undicht ist. Würde ungerne jetzt den Teich vollmachen um zu schauen ob alles dicht ist. Oder doch? Da muss ich mal drüber nachdenken.
Die VM mit Sikaflex kleben ist auch ne gute Idee, mal schauen ob ich da auch so mache. Erstmal den Boden betonieren.
In dem Kasten sind 4 Schieber womit ich die Einzelnen Rohre regeln kann. Reinigungsabzweige hab ich keine - ich geh mal davo aus daß nix verstopf. Wenn doch, dann durch den Schieber mit dem Schlauch komm ich rein ins Rohr. Hab noch mal ein Foto vom Inneren des Kastens gemacht.

Die BA mit Folie zu machen ist ein sehr guter Tipp - werde ich auch so machen! Keine Lust daß mit da Beton reinkommt 

110 Säcke Trass Zement ist übel, der Baumarkt hier hat immer nur 10 Stück auf Lager. Ich wollte mir davon eigentlich keine ganze Palette bestellen.

Als Pumpe kommt am Ende vom FG ein Fultheber in die 2,5m tiefen Betonringe. Zwei DN110 befüllen die Ringe, raus gehts dann mit DN160er Rohr. 35cm Ausströmer aus dem Kläranagen Bau. Was mit noch fehlt ist ein Trichter um vom 400er auf das 160er Rohr zu kommen. Den werd ich mir wohl aus GFK im Winter bauen. Hab da bei paar Metallbau Firmen hier in der Gegend gefragt, aber die baue so etwas nicht :-(
Hier noch ein Foto vom Ausströmer.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Lufthebertrichter: http://www.koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=30277&postdays=0&postorder=asc/?q=berliner+luftheber&start=60

eben mit einem Blechkonus aus dem lüftungsbau. Gibt es auch bei 123....

Vom Luftheber sollte es erst in eine Sammelkammer gehen und von dort aus erst die Rückläufe in den Teich in frostfreien -40 oder-50cm Tiefe verlegen.

Ungefähr wie bei dem schönen EBF- Beispiel hier:
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic36915-0.html

bei dem Hersteller des ebf gibt es auch fertige LH.....

Willst du wirklich Betonringe nehmen für den LH- wie dichtest Du dort die Zu- und Abläufe ein?
Mir wäre es zu riskant mit dem Beton, auch wenn es im Kanalbau so gemacht wird.


----------



## Jennymausi (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo,

mit dem frost bin ich gespannt ob das Probleme gibt. Die zu- und Abläufe zum FG sind in ca, 60cm tiefe, aber der Rücklauf vom Luftheber ist nur ca. 5cm unter der Oberfläche. Mal schaun waspassiert wenn ich dem in Winter durchlaufen lasse. Als Trichter hab ich mir von einer Lüftungsbau Firma einen 400/160er in PE für 75€ bestellt. Ist mir lieber als mit GFK zu arbeiten. Mag das nicht so gerne 
Die Betonringe habe ich mit dünnem Mörtel zusammen gesetzt und dann mit Dichtschlemme von innen gestrichen. Vollgemacht mit Wasser und ist dicht. Die Löcher für die Rohre mit der Felx ausgeschnitten. Um die Rohre dann einen Dichtungsring vom KG Rohr, darum dann reichlich Beton und wieder Dichtschlemme. Ist dicht 

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Jennymausi (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo,

hier ein Update von heute. Wir haben angefngen Ufermatte und Verbundmatte zu veregen/verschweissen. In der Ecke sind die Rohre zum Kasten betoniert und bisserl mit Steinen verziert 
Zur Farbe hätte ich noch eine Frage. Wir haben nun pro Maschine 3 Schippen Trasszement, 10 Sand, 100g Gelbes und 150g Braunen Eisenoxid genommen. Solange es feucht ist, sieht es auch gut aus, aber an den Stellen wo der beton trocken ist - weil zu dünn - da wird es doch arg Hell. Dazu kommt die Frage wie sieht es dann aus wenn Wasser im Teich ist. Dann sollte es doch wieder dunkler werden oder? Jemand Erfahrung damit?

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Richtig vermutet: Frischer Beton ist dunkel. Wenn er trocknet, dann wird er heller.

Füllst Du mit Wasser oder regnet es- Beton wird wieder etwas dunkler. Sei nicht so pingelig- den letzten Anstrich macht der Biofilm.

Versuche lieber die Betonarbeiten in einem Guss zu machen, damit Du weniger Ansätze hast.
Meinen Rat in zwei Schichten zu betonieren gab ich ja schon........

Ich bin auch heilfroh nur die oberste Stufe auf -30cm mir Quast "rauh" gemacht zu haben.
Schöne Sandoptik und trittsicher.
Aber auch Sandpapierrauh für die Haut.

Unterhalb hab ich alles mit der Glättkelle glatt abgezogen.


----------



## Jennymausi (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Moin,

das in einem Guss wird Zeitlich nicht klappen, werds auch mit Zahnkelle und zwei Schichten machen. Mal schauen ob ich noch Urlaub bekomme, soll ja dieses Jahr noch fertig werden. Und ja - ich bin sehr pingelig :-D
Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## italiano118 (25. Sep. 2014)

Älterer Thread aber gibt hier noch ein Update?  Das war/ist ja wirklich ein riesen Projekt. Liebe Grüsse


----------

